# define circulation path



## darcar (Feb 29, 2012)

Can someone help me define "circulation path"?Section 307.2 of the ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003 limits the leading edge of an object to 4" between 27" and 80" if on a circulation path.The IBC defines circulation path as: An exterior or interior way of passage from one place to another for pedestrians.Look at the picture attached and tell me , in your interpretation, ifthis hi/low drinking fountain is in compliance.The door side hi fountain protrudes 10" where the fountain is above 27".The bottom side of the low fountain is rightt at 27"

View attachment 1659


View attachment 1659


/monthly_2012_02/572953e5775e9_hilowcirculationpath.jpg.8381e6833d204e17907a6a00b8a443fd.jpg


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 29, 2012)

From what I can see in the picture, I would say yes, that is within the circulation path, and should either be recessed so that it is out of the circulation path, or be protected with wing walls, also removing it from the circulation path.

2010 ADAAG states that drinking fountains shall comply with Section 307 for protruding objects.

307 Protruding Objects

307.1 General.  Protruding objects shall comply with 307.

307.2 Protrusion Limits.  Objects with leading edges more than 27 inches (685 mm) and not more than 80 inches (2030 mm) above the finish floor or ground shall protrude 4 inches (100 mm) maximum horizontally into the circulation path.

EXCEPTION:  Handrails shall be permitted to protrude 4 1/2 inches (115 mm) maximum.

Advisory 307.2 Protrusion Limits.  When a cane is used and the element is in the detectable range, it gives a person sufficient time to detect the element with the cane before there is body contact.  Elements located on circulation paths, including operable elements, must comply with requirements for protruding objects.  For example, awnings and their supporting structures cannot reduce the minimum required vertical clearance.  Similarly, casement windows, when open, cannot encroach more than 4 inches (100 mm) into circulation paths above 27 inches (685 mm).


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 29, 2012)

darcar said:
			
		

> Section 307.2 of the ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003 limits the leading edge of an object to 4" between 27" and 80" if on a circulation path.


We have adopted the IBC and A117.1-2003 and we consider this to be a circulation path, requiring the drinking fountain be compliant with protruding object requirements.


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 29, 2012)

Add cane aprons to extend below 27"


----------



## Frank (Feb 29, 2012)

Is this in a corridor or larger room?

If in a corridor it would be a circulation path.

If in a larger room and other doorways, furniture etc direct people away from the wall it might not be.

How likely are people to be walking along the wall?


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 29, 2012)

Frank said:
			
		

> Is this in a corridor or larger room?If in a corridor it would be a circulation path.
> 
> If in a larger room and other doorways, furniture etc direct people away from the wall it might not be.
> 
> How likely are people to be walking along the wall?


very likely if they can't see


----------



## mark handler (Feb 29, 2012)

Wall-mounted drinking fountains are a hazard when the front projects more than 4 inches beyond the wall and the bottom is more than 27 inches above the floor.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 29, 2012)

darcar said:
			
		

> Can someone help me define "circulation path"?Section 307.2 of the ICC/ANSI A117.1-2003 limits the leading edge of an object to 4" between 27" and 80" if on a circulation path.
> 
> The IBC defines circulation path as: An exterior or interior way of passage from one place to another for pedestrians.
> 
> ...


Circulation Path. An exterior or interior way of passage provided for pedestrian travel, including but not limited to, walks, hallways, courtyards, elevators, platform lifts, ramps, stairways, and landings.

A blind person use fixed items, such as walls to determine where they are and Their Circulation Path, so a wall helps determine their Circulation Path. the picture you posted is a violation of ANSI, and the ADA


----------

